
Meet the 14-year-old who discovered Apple’s shocking FaceTime bug - testfoobar
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/meet-the-14-year-old-who-discovered-apples-shocking-facetime-bug-2019-02-01
======
tareqak
I know companies wouldn't be able to put 14 year olds on their payroll.
However, given the proliferation of devices and apps, what are the legal and
ethical ways of getting your pre-production app or device into the hands of
users who otherwise cannot give consent or be hired?

~~~
kirubakaran
Do it with parental consent and supervision? Think child actors.

------
ncr100
The elephant in the room is lack of consideration for how CS surprisingly may
impact society negatively through its disruptive nature.

Recognize that your QA Organization is a force for social good.

